# Movie theatre etiquette



## triccc (Jun 23, 2007)

I usually DO NOT see movies at 7 o'clock on opening night because of rude obnoxious people in the theatre, but I actually went last night to the opening of 1408. and I probably won't do that again.
I swear people need to follow some simple ass rules so EVERYONE can enjoy the movie they paid to see. 


1. Don't freaking TALK during the movie. I don't need a running commentary, I can see what's going on. Or don't shout something at the screen. This isn't your living room. Keep it to a whisper, thanks.

2. Don't kick the seat in front of you when someone is sitting there!

3. Silence your cell phone! there are plenty of warnings to do so before the movie.. 

4. Ok, I am a mother and I wouldn't want to annoy someone with my child crying in the theatre, so why bring your kid? 
No babysitter? Rent a movie instead.

5. Throw away your food, napkins, cups etc. Would you leave that shit on a friend's floor? or your own? no. 

6. Pee before the movie. Small bladder? sit on the aisle. pleeeeaaaseeee


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_I usually DO NOT see movies at 7 o'clock on opening night because of rude obnoxious people in the theatre, but I actually went last night to the opening of 1408. and I probably won't do that again.
I swear people need to follow some simple ass rules so EVERYONE can enjoy the movie they paid to see. 


1. Don't freaking TALK during the movie. I don't need a running commentary, I can see what's going on. Or don't shout something at the screen. This isn't your living room. Keep it to a whisper, thanks.

2. Don't kick the seat in front of you when someone is sitting there!

3. Silence your cell phone! there are plenty of warnings to do so before the movie.. 

4. Ok, I am a mother and I wouldn't want to annoy someone with my child crying in the theatre, so why bring your kid? 
No babysitter? Rent a movie instead.

5. Throw away your food, napkins, cups etc. Would you leave that shit on a friend's floor? or your own? no. 

6. Pee before the movie. Small bladder? sit on the aisle. pleeeeaaaseeee_

 
You've pretty much summed up why I rarely go to the movies anymore...unless it's 2:00 pm on a weekday...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 23, 2007)

Ugh I know!  I'm generally not a movie person, but recently my bf & I have been seeing a ton of movies (all on opening weekend too-ugh).

When we went to see Pirates 3 we sat in front of 4 super geeks & the "king of the goths" & his entourage (the guy who owns the year-round Halloween store & the adjacent goth store in the east village & about 20 people who follow his every move)

The Super Geeks practically creamed themselves when they saw the Star Wars stamps during the previews & then proceeded to ruin one of the best movie intros ever by saying "Best intro ever"-Grrrrr!


----------



## lara (Jun 23, 2007)

Sit down, turn your phone off and STFU. Seriously, it's not that difficult. 

This is why I see movies at 2 in the afternoon on a weekday (and only if the film has been out for at least two weeks) - it's the only way to watch a movie and actually able to, y'know, watch it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 23, 2007)

my theatre peeve 

DO NOT HOLD your Bag of potato chips/candy right in back of my head and attempt opening it. Then make sure that you are as loud as you can be while eating them too, Because its absolutely necessary to smash the whole bag as you are eating the contents.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2007)

To add to comment #2.  When I have nicely informed you that your young tike is kicking the back of my seat, please don't say, "Oh, I'm sorry" and let him keep doing it agian.  And again.  And again.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2007)

I can't stand when people just leave their garbage.  So the million trash cans that line every exit were not convient enough for you?  Grrrr......  People are such pigs sometimes!!


----------



## june19th (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah! I'm with you on ALL of this.

Also, I'm not a parent, but why do people bring in babies/young children to a movie for adults? Especially a scary/gorey movie. Personally, I don't think little kids should be in a theatre EVER. Its way too loud, too much going on, they have a short attention span, get fussy, etc. Not only does this affect the parent (although sometimes the parents can't be bothered) this ruins the movie for the whole theatre! Yes, we hear your kid screaming.. can you take him outside? Why is he here in the first place? I'd let something like Shrek pass I guess, but honestly, there should be a rule against anything else other than rated G. I've seen parents take babies to Hostel/Saw II type movies. Get a sitter or stay home. 

/End rant! Sorry, can you tell I went to the movies today? hahahaaa


----------



## Willa (Jun 24, 2007)

This is why I stopped going to the movies
I always get caught with a kicker, or someone who eats his gum too loud

I prefer renting a movie, or else I'll get mad


----------



## KAIA (Jun 24, 2007)

Great Threat! I went this past wednesday to the movie theater to watch "Ocean's thirteen".. and what this 4 "kids" (and I say "kids" because they were around 16/17 years old but they were acting like ones) were playing "hide & seek"... can you imagine? on top of that , they started to play some loud hip hop music in one of their cells!!!!! are you f^&^%&%# serious??? somebody had to go and tell them to shut up! and the rest of us were clapping.. so funny.. but anyway someone called the management and they took care of it..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 25, 2007)

So many people treat every movie like it's Rocky Horror, the only movie it's appropriate to shout stuff, throw things, and behave like that.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 25, 2007)

I went to the movies last night, and I found another Theatre Peeve. .. Text messaging on your cell phones. These kids were all text messaging on their phones and its extremely distracting while watching a movie. The screens are so bright I cant concentrate on anything else !


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 25, 2007)

Ohhh how I do love this topic.  I'm with you on all of them.  I am a "small bladder" victim, but I do sit on an aisle seat.  One of my biggest pet peeves....do people forget how to eat in a theater?  Seriously....why do I have to hear every crackle of your popcorn, from the time it hits your lips to the time you finish it?  Dammit close your mouth!  The thought of hearing that loud, obnoxious eating during the whole movie, knowing that you have just started your popcorn, makes me nauseous.  CLOSE YOUR MOUTH!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 26, 2007)

Ugh just got back from seeing 1408 - it is a really big hit or miss on whether theater attendants are going to behave that day. I love Austin's 18 and up only theater (no exceptions even with parents) because it takes care of some of the problems.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_I usually DO NOT see movies at 7 o'clock on opening night because of rude obnoxious people in the theatre, but I actually went last night to the opening of 1408. and I probably won't do that again.
I swear people need to follow some simple ass rules so EVERYONE can enjoy the movie they paid to see. 


1. Don't freaking TALK during the movie. I don't need a running commentary, I can see what's going on. Or don't shout something at the screen. This isn't your living room. Keep it to a whisper, thanks.

2. Don't kick the seat in front of you when someone is sitting there!

3. Silence your cell phone! there are plenty of warnings to do so before the movie.. 

4. Ok, I am a mother and I wouldn't want to annoy someone with my child crying in the theatre, so why bring your kid? 
No babysitter? Rent a movie instead.

5. Throw away your food, napkins, cups etc. Would you leave that shit on a friend's floor? or your own? no. 

6. Pee before the movie. Small bladder? sit on the aisle. pleeeeaaaseeee_

 
I couldn't agree with you more honey!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made the mistake of seeing a movie on Valentine's Day. You would think everyone would be going out to eat, WRONG. Everyone was at the Movies 15 where I live. My boyfriend and I sat in the back row all the way at the top and halfway through the movie, this annoying group of preteens came in and sat next to us. They talked the entire time, played with their cell phones and kicked the backs of each others seats. I finally said, "Shut the f*ck up, I'm trying to watch the movie!" That shit is so annoying, that's why I hate going to the movies.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 26, 2007)

The worst is the price of movies is so absurdly high to pay for that kind of behavior


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_The worst is the price of movies is so absurdly high to pay for that kind of behavior_

 

OH I agree! Sometimes we spend nearly 20 bucks at the movies if we have to buy pre-show tickets online.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2007)

oh word. i hate going to the movies for all those same reasons. i hate it when you go to see a horror flick and someone has their little kid with them and it starts screaming as soon as it sees blood...i'm like "why would you bring your child to a movie like this, man?!" they have ratings for a reason...sheeebus.


----------



## Jessimaka (Jun 27, 2007)

I definitely agree with all of these. I used to see movies all the time but every time I go I sit in front of someone that likes to kick the seats and it makes me want to turn around and kick them I get so angry. You pretty much summed it up!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2007)

I go to the movie a lot and every now and again i get someone kicking my seat, i really dont like it lol, i turn around and glare at them (i can copy my dad's glare lol) and they stop for a bit then they carry on kicking so my dad has a word with the person  kicking me and they stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




usually after the cinema i see the kicker and i say something mean to them in sign langauge lol and its funny to see them confused. 


i must admit i kick chairs a lot BUT only if no one's in front of me or in that row


----------



## user79 (Jun 29, 2007)

The kicking the seat this is sooooo rude and obnoxious. And people who whisper and giggle to each other during the movie is also really annoying. STFU!!!!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 29, 2007)

I once went with a friend from Uni - she'd invited another girl too who annoyed me from the start with how loud she was eating the popcorn and rustling the pick'n'mix bag, especially during the quiet bits of the film. I nearly choked when her phone rang and she actually answered it and proceeded to have a conversation with someone for a couple of minutes. I was glaring at her but she carried on. I was so embarassed, particularly that people thought she was my friend.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 29, 2007)

i hate going to movies on weekends becuase of the reasons above as well as becuase teens try to sneak into R-rated movies. its a bunch of, can u get me in or lets just follow him. and then they are so damn loud! and i hate real music ringtones! they ruin every movie at some point. thats why if i go to the movies, i go during the week and before 5!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 29, 2007)

talking in a movie is horrible.
cell phones in a movie are horrible.

but talking on a cell phone?

i couldn't believe it... not even whispering. just full-on carrying on a conversation. wtf? "hello. no, i'm at the movies. i'm watching the new die hard." blah, blah, blah.

and then someone threw popcorn at her...
and i have to admit it, i laughed


----------



## User35 (May 16, 2009)

I have gotten into a fist fight in a movie no lie.....I get MMAAAAAD


----------



## lara (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I have gotten into a fist fight in a movie no lie.....I get MMAAAAAD_

 
I'd say that ranks as outstandingly poor movie theatre etiquette in itself.


----------



## User35 (May 16, 2009)

thanks lara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the crowd was happy though. She got booted not me.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 17, 2009)

I personally think popcorn should be banned. Because people don't know how to eat it properly. Or the one person who doesn't always happens to sit around me so all i hear during the move is crunch, crunch, smack, crunch. DRIVES ME NUTS!!! And the preteens that come in a posie and text and talk to whole flipping time. I have gone to the manager several times because of groups like that. Mind you I was in the same age range as those annoing kids. Hubby and I have Netflix its a lot cheaper and keeps us from wasting $20 bucks.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

  I personally think popcorn should be banned. Because people don't know how to eat it properly. Or the one person who doesn't always happens to sit around me so all i hear during the move is crunch, crunch, smack, crunch. DRIVES ME NUTS!!!   
 
I TOTALLY agree with this.  I've said it in a preveious post that it's like people forget how to eat when it comes to popcorn..and even chips, i.e. not closing their mouth when they eat these things. Don't forget your manners, and if you never had any to begin with, please GET some!  It's rude and annoying.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 17, 2009)

the last time i even went to a theater was to see Unborn, it even was a late night showing, and some nasty female kept burping & commenting out loud! 
also, if you plan on entering the theater late & the movie has already started, be courteous if you have to pass in front of someone else's view, don't totally block people's view, and THEN take of your jacket, adjust your noisy snacks, & finally sit down!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 17, 2009)

I do NOT go to the theater during the busy times.  I actually go to see the early show every Saturday am (about 11 am).

First of all it is half price and second of all the theaters are almost empty!  I can have a short fuse and any one of the things mentioned in the thread will set me off!  So, I choose to go when it's almost empty mostly for my own sanity!!  

Occasionally you will still get the rude talker but that is quickly silenced by my "Excuse me, but would you mind shutting the eff up so the rest of us can listen to the movie instead of your annoying voice"?  Works every time!!


----------



## Brie (May 17, 2009)

This is exactly why i never go to the cinema's anymore only the drive inn. Pople are too damn inconsiderate of others and i probably would have killed someone, lol. I mean for me and my bf to go see a movie here is (realistically) about $50, i do not want to pay that much to hear some bimbo giggle or scream her idiot bf can hold her tight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and people that don't get the jokes in movies and ask questions, omg, i saw Bride Wars at the cinema and these morons behind me didn't get any of it (its not a very complex movie). If any one has seen it ?? You know the scene when Kristen Johnston says pinot grigio (I think it was, a wine anyways) but says it, basically wrong very wrong. Which was the joke and then they were all talking about how they didn't get it was funny and that how they liked wine??WTF idiots

haha I'm a little ball of rage when it come to the movies


----------



## Ernie (May 22, 2009)

Or taking your shoes off and your feet smell, yup it's happened, more than once.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 24, 2009)

I also don't think young children should be in movie theaters unless the movie is specifically aimed towards little kids.

One time I was at a scary movie... I think it was The Strangers and some people were screaming. Annoying but totally expected. Then there was some bitch sitting behind me and she screamed "Shut the fuck up if you can't hand it why the fuck did you come!?" I agree to a certain extent but geeze... she was so rude about it and her cussing was so much more distracting than the screams. That's just the kind of thing you keep to yourself!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Or taking your shoes off and your feet smell, yup it's happened, more than once._

 
ALL THE TIME...its like, seriously this isn't your living room, just because its dark doesn't mean you can be a slob.


----------

